# Shrimp with Salsa Rice



## Raine (Feb 24, 2005)

Shrimp with Salsa Rice

Yield: 4 servings
2 tbsp vegetable oil
2 cups white rice, uncooked
1 small onion, chopped
2 cups ORTEGA® Thick & Chunky Salsa
1 1/2 cups chicken broth
1 lb medium raw shrimp
4 slices bacon, cooked, drained and crumbled

Procedures
HEAT oil in medium skillet; cook rice and onion until golden brown.
Add chicken broth and salsa; stir.
Cover; cook over low heat for 20 minutes or until rice is tender and most of liquid is absorbed.
Place shrimp on rice; cover.
Cook over low heat 4 to 6 minutes or until shrimp is fully cooked.
Season with salt and grown black pepper; top with bacon.


----------

